# Big Feet



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

A huge debate is raging on feet size and I would just like to get a census on feet size relative to height.:shock:

So who HAS the biggest feet (relative to their size...bigger people need bigger feet)

and who has the smallest feet (again relative to their size).


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's a picture of Spyder's hairy toes. Geeze, Spyder, you need to shave your toes too!


----------



## dressageappy (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I don't know about size relations, but I'm 5'6" and I wear a 7.5. So average on both accounts I think. :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OK -- huge debate? Ya? OK... I'm in because everyone says I have big feet. I'm 5'9"+ and wear a ladies 9.

Do men count? My men are 6'(hubby), 6' (17year old) and 5' (12 year old) -- sizes 12, 13 and 8 mens.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I am 5'3" and wear a size 8 shoe.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm 5'9 and wear either a 11 or 10.5 wide depending on the style/brand.

BTW - my husband is 6'4 and he has size 15 mens - so he thinks my feet are small and cute. Good enough for me! LOL.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

These are Semp's feet!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

grosss


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> These are my feet!


 
Joshie has a seperate house for them !!!!:shock:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Joshie said:


> These are Semp's feet!


Oh no, those are your feet!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Semp's feet are larger than mine. Of course, they are larger than everyone's!

Quit being a meanie head.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm 155cm tall and my feet are size 6.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

well for men big feet are good.

for women not so good.:lol::lol:


----------



## Mtrider96 (Oct 21, 2008)

Erm... 13, almost 5'8 and anywhere from 9 1/2 to 10 womens...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, there are several people here who wear big shoes. I am 5'5 and wear anywhere from an 8 1/2 to a 9 in ladies. They have to be wide though cause I got some really wide feet. I wear a EE in cowboy boots. :/


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

5'6" and I usually wear an 8 1/2


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm gonna win this one :shock:
I'm 5'8 and wear a size 12 womens if I can find them. I can sometimes squeeze into a size 11 so technically its 11.5 if they made such a thing which they don't. 
I wear mens shoes most of the time. Actually barefoot when I can get away with it.
I have long toes. My sisters used to get me to cry by calling me tentacle toes :-(


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

I am so misporprotioned (sp) compared to everyone else.... I have really really tiny hands and wrists, like tiny tiny ears, I think my ears are maybe 1 1/2 inches tall and I have huge feet... I am 5'3" and wear a size 9 or 10.... they don't look big... but they are... But my boyfriend is 6'5" so I guess no matter how big anything is he dwarfs it lol....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't feel bad about the big feet Countrygal. My mother always told me I had good under standing :lol::wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

5'5 and 8 in shoe size


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Im 5' 2" and wear a size 9. You better believe I get crap for it constantly.:wink:


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Eeew. I don't like feet. LOL I have size 9.5 or ten in women's and I'm 6'1" tall


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

bleh - I'm 6' and wear size 12 women's (i usually wear mens shoes/boots)


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

5'0 and I'm a 4. 
Small feet.
xD


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm 178 and wear 39.. ooor 5'11 and 8 and a half (US size)
I think I'm pretty much average


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Shawneen said:


> bleh - I'm 6' and wear size 12 women's (i usually wear mens shoes/boots)


 I'm glad I'm not alone. Unlike most women I'm sure you're like me and absolutely hate shopping for shoes


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm 5'11-6' tall and wear a size 11 show. I wear converse so it's not hard to find everyday shoes to fit. But if I'm ever going to need dressy shoes, I'm screwed. And my calf's are fairly slim so they look even bigger haha.

Thank god that Ariat makes up to an 11.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I am sure all you ladies have cute boats, I mean feet.

anyone want a foot massage.:lol:


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am 5'7" and I wear a size 8 shoe.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

> I'm gonna win this one :shock:
> I'm 5'8 and wear a size 12 womens if I can find them. I can sometimes squeeze into a size 11 so technically its 11.5 if they made such a thing which they don't.
> I wear mens shoes most of the time. Actually barefoot when I can get away with it.
> I have long toes. My sisters used to get me to cry by calling me tentacle toes :sad:


Nah, I'm gonna win...

I'm 5"7 and wear a men's size 12. (I love 'shoe shopping', though, because men always have the nice looking shoes!) Lol...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im 5'4 and a size 4 1/2.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Britt said:


> Nah, I'm gonna win...
> 
> I'm 5"7 and wear a men's size 12. (I love 'shoe shopping', though, because men always have the nice looking shoes!) Lol...


Oh geesh, I got knocked out of first place


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm 5'1" and wear a size 7


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I'm a touch under 5'6", & I wear a 9.5


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm 5'2" and wear a size 7 mens. I have no idea in women sizes though? lol


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I'm 5'5" and a size 10!!! I used to be 5'6" but I shrunk and inch.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Oh geesh, I got knocked out of first place


 
So we will now know you as the second biggest feet on the forum??????:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> So we will now know you as the second biggest feet on the forum??????:lol::lol::lol:


 

So NOW, _ we know who has been leaving all those bigfoot tracks_
_across America.:shock::lol::lol::lol:_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> So NOW, _we know who has been leaving all those bigfoot tracks_
> _across America.:shock::lol::lol::lol:_


 
Yeah....big feet Joshie !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Folks, please ignore Spyder. She has a foot fetish. Poor, poor, sicko Spyder.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Folks, please ignore Spyder. She has a foot fetish. Poor, poor, sicko Spyder.


 
No way..............your big feet stink !!!

I even think there is a fishy smell there.....like the place where you stuffed 2 trout down your bra to look better.................I think they slipped !!!!!!!!!:shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

You live in another country. How in the world would you know if my feet stink???:shock: Again, folks, poor Spyder has a big foot fetish problem!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> You live in another country. How in the world would you know if my feet stink???:shock:


 
Maybe that funny smelling air I get the blows from Ill. to up here where I live may have something to do with it ????????:shock:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

lol i'm 5'0" with a size 7 shoe.


----------

